# Copperhead Snake Bite



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought my back yard was a safe place for my dogs to go to. Fenced and secure so I let them out to do their business by themselfs lots. But, luckly I was out there this time, the doxie has been doing alot of digging lately and I thought he was digging again but then he starts barking and won't stop, this drew the CC attention and the next thing I knew she did a flying leap in the air and flipped, never cried or barked, just a huge jump. This all took place in a matter of a couple of minutes. I ran over and there was a huge copperhead in some land scape rocks. Long story-short, the CC was bite on the nose, she will be o-k, had to have some antibotics, the snake is dead and I will be much more careful letting my little ones out. Everyone please be careful, you just never know the danger that could be out there.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

wow, that's really scary! Glad everyone is going to be okay!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Oh Gosh!!! SOOOO glad your fur baby will be ok! How scary! I live in snake country too and I don't have much landscapeing in the back yard for that exact reason. But the front is fully landscaped with bushes, plants, rocks etc... I will remember to be extra vigilant too! Take care of your munchkin and give him/her lots of extra love... poor dear!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

oh wow that is so scary good to hear she is gonna be ok, I would have had a heart attack for sure if that would have happened to my babies. Your one strong mama!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

I dont think we know were born here in the UK!

Glad all's well.

x


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Pretty Girls neck is swollen pretty bad but the vet says to give her benadryl for that and keep her on the antibiatics, swelling should be down alot by tomorrow. Her mouth is sore, it hurts her to take the meds. But he said snake bites don't hurt dogs the way it would a human.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How lucky that your little baby is going to be OK! And how lucky that you weren't bit yourself! What a scary situation.

Brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my yes - very scary! Copperheads are very venomous snakes!


----------



## Jodie (Jul 20, 2009)

omg that's scary! Glad yer baby is going to be ok..


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Born in the UK? No, born in th USA!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I would have freaked out!!! How scary. I'm so glad Pretty Girl and Mama are okay. Do you mind me asking what part of the world you live in??? Kiss your baby and I'm so glad she's a trooper!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I would have fainted. Ended of story. I am deathly afraid of snakes.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to see she's going to be okay...luckily copperheads are lightfoots when it comes to venom..


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad it worked out as well as cuold be.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy crap thank god your dogs are alright.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

So glad she's o.k. I had snakes really bad at my last house. All non-venomous, but a larger one could chow down on Tilly no problems. Use to terrify me because a small oak snake actually did manage to come into the house once. Found it stuck on a glue trap under my bed. Talk about a rude awakening. 

I've never seen snakes here. ::knock on wood:: I'm sure they're around, but we have a healthy bird population, little trees, no bushes, and lots of open spaces. Not exactly their prime territory. 

I do worry about them whenever I take the dogs for a walk at the park though. But snakes aren't what bother me the most...gators do. We have TONS of gators. I see them every summer as roadkill. Just two months ago, a car ran one over by a subdivision. It made it's way up a little creek that fed into a larger pond that ran right next to a golf course. Sucker was at least 9 feett long. Head about one foot wide and two feet long. Imagine having to explain that one to Geico.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad she's going to be ok, thankfully we don't have snakes like that here.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

No, I don't mind you asking at all, I live in northwest Arkansas. I'm just afraid there is another one out there or maybe even baby snakes so I'm afraid to just let them out, now I go out with them. Thanks, everyone for all the good wishes coming to Pretty Girl and me. She has a little swelling on her neck this morning but not much and still has a sore on her nose, but running around like nothing happened.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

I am reviving a fairly old thread. Here in South Carolina, copperheads are common. A local friend of ours was walking through some pine straw mulch and she got bitten on the lower leg by a copperhead. The result was several days in the hospital. It is remarkable that a tiny dog is more able to tolerate snake bite than a 100 lb+ human being. Our Simcha spends lots of time nosing around in shrubs, usually involved in a serious spider hunt. I do worry about his getting snake bitten. We can't always see what he is looking for in those bushes, and my wife is like an overprotective mother.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oops, didn't see how old this thread was. 

I don't think I've ever seen a copperhead where I live, but we've had some run ins with rattlesnakes.


----------



## Mocha (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't even imagine how scary that was for you!!! I'm in Canada (west coast) so the snakes we have here are small and are like pets... No poisonous ones here!! Have to watch for the eagles and the hawks though!! My bigger dog keeps them away though. I hope all is well and so sorry for your scare!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

